# How can you tell if they like you?



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I was wondering this to myself yesterday....

I mean they do skittish away when I try to pick one of the boys up. 

Just wondering....


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

....no one knows? =(


----------



## Umeboshi (May 2, 2008)

Trust me, if a rat likes you, you'll know


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Every time she sits there on my shoulder, bruxing, I know she likes me.


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

When I've been scritching Simon in the cage and he gets startled and runs away but comes back to my hand, I know he likes me. He runs to the side of the cage when I talk to him and takes treats out of my hands oh-so-gently.
Just because they are skittish doesn't mean they don't like you.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I wish they would speak and say "I LIKE YOU!" even tho, I would be kinda creepy hearing it in the middle of the night lol!

Well, one of them just started playing tag with my hand...so Im guessing they like me =)...I also believe I figured out all their personailty besides one of them...lol.


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

I know my girls love me when they kiss me and when they go up into my hair... (just below shoulder length so they get some fun outta playing in my hair...


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

my rat is still getting used to me because i rescued her and she is 2 months old!!


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

rats usually scamper away because they must have seen a big blur, they have poor eye sight so any movement they can see can frighten them.

If they like you, or a better term, trust you. They will sit on you, take treats from you, eat treats on you, or lick and nibble your hand.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

I know that mine love me because they sit at the door of the cage when i'm by it......

and when i open it up to take them out.....i'm attacked by four rats runing in all directions hoping and skipping...then running and pulling my sleeves and licking my hand.....then run away again grinding there little teeth...


it just takes time.....



and lots of treats!


----------



## cymru_am_byth! (Jan 12, 2008)

There aren't many ways you can make a rat dislike you unless you've treated it badly!!! Even mistreated rats will like you when you gain their trust...

And you can't go wrong with talking to them! I talk to mine like they're babies and that's how they recognise my voice. When they start licking your hand or biting your nails, coming to see you when you walk in the room... That's how you know they love you


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Omg, I talk to my guys like crazy....even my bfs looking at me like...wow lmfao!


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay, I offically think they like us!!! This morning we woke up, and allll of them flung on the side of the cage looking at us with their bellies facing us! It was sooo cute lol


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Drakkie said:


> I wish they would speak and say "I LIKE YOU!" even tho, I would be kinda creepy hearing it in the middle of the night lol!


What an amazing mental image i got there! :lol:


----------



## Tishatti (May 14, 2008)

My Claudia would "wash" me as she was washing herself, lol! That made me feel very special and loved:-D She would also come to me when I neared the cage and reach to the door. Oh I miss her:-(

I have only had my 2 babies a couple days. One is very sociable always ready to come out and play, her sister is more reserved but does like to go around with me in my pocket and does come up to my hand when i place it in the cage.


----------

